# Providence PD Hiring



## MajorRawls

http://www.providencepolice.com/employment.html
http://www.providencepolice.com/documents/APPLICATION_3_.pdf
http://www.providencepolice.com/documents/Recruit_Brochure-2008.pdf

Recruiting Period 10/17/2008-11/14/2008

Applicant Processing Procedures
An applicant becomes eligible for appointment to the Police Academy based on
their standing on an eligibility roster established by a series of tests. Tests are
conducted on an as needed basis. Successful completion of the testing process
will result in an offer of conditional employment in the future and does not
guarantee employment by the Providence Police Department. An applicant
qualifies for the eligibility roster by successfully completing the following
phases of the recruitment procedure:
1. Meet the minimum qualifications for filing an application as detailed
by the Providence Police Department Human Resources Bureau;
2. Physical Fitness Assessment (See website for standards)
3. Written examination; (High School Level)
4. Background Investigation; (Including all information releases)
5. Oral Interview(s);
6. Psychological Evaluation;
7. Medical Examination (Including Drug Screening)
8. Physical Fitness Pre-Test, just prior to entry into the police academy.
(Same standards as above)

Good luck to those that apply!


----------



## PBiddy35

Sounds great. Anyone have a suggestion for surviving on $7.40/hr? That would work out to 15392/yr or about 200/wk take home. Maybe a full-time gig working overnights would suffice.


----------



## Deuce

PBiddy35 said:


> Sounds great. Anyone have a suggestion for surviving on $7.40/hr? That would work out to 15392/yr or about 200/wk take home. Maybe a full-time gig working overnights would suffice.


If ya want it bad enough..


----------



## redsox03

Deuce said:


> If ya want it bad enough..


:dito:


----------



## PBiddy35

As long as my creditors don't want their share bad enough. In all seriousness, might be tough coming out of an academy to a broke employer and from other threads people have been laid off quickly before. Still a great oppurtunity.


----------



## celticsfan

PBiddy35 said:


> Sounds great. Anyone have a suggestion for surviving on $7.40/hr? That would work out to 15392/yr or about 200/wk take home. Maybe a full-time gig working overnights would suffice.


Can you really put a price on having "WHAT CHEER" in all caps on your patch though?


----------



## redsox03

celticsfan said:


> Can you really put a price on having "WHAT CHEER" in all caps on your patch though?


I don't think they wear that one anymore. Who cares about what the patch looks like anyway?


----------



## Macop

If I remember correctly graduating from the Providence Police academy does not gaurentee you a job. Only the top of the class get offers and there is still some type of list, at least thats what I understood years ago, anyone know if that is the case?


----------



## Chief Wiggins

I personally know two guys who graduated in the last couple of classes. Both got on no problem after graduation.


----------



## HELPMe

I would not get a full time 3rd shift gig if your going to a police academy, which is academically and physically challenging. Your going to get burnt out and then risk the possibility of being dropped due to your ranking. Maybe on the weekends, when your not required to attend the academy but, even then I would think you would want to spend time prepairing. 

I dont see how anyone can make it on 7.75 for the duration of the academy. Is it 17 weeks or 22? I know many other municipal departments down there pay their student officers 36,000 min starting a year with that pay starting day one of the academy. 

Providence recruits every year at this time. They are always short staffed. 

I wouldnt mind getting on just to work the foxy lady detail (wink wink)


----------



## Easton

Does the Providence Police Department except people who are full time academy training in MA??? Or do you have to back to the academy??


----------



## ride1620

Got to attend their academy


----------



## Anonymous

god bless the G.I. Bill  whats the closeout date on this thing?


----------



## MrTom

Stop taking applications on the 14th. I dropped mine off a weekish ago. Srgt called me today with a question about my birthdate...I put 2008 as my year born instead of 1988. I felt like such a fool.

How desperate are these guys? It's killing me just sitting here waiting.


----------



## 7costanza

> ...I put 2008 as my year born instead of 1988. I felt like such a fool.


Thats classic...Im sure its not even close to the worst hes seen...good luck.


----------



## MrTom

Thanks! I was shocked that they even looked at my application. Then I talked to some guys today and they said nobody wants to work for Providence due to officers getting shot and stabbed. Either way God bless the guys out there lol.


----------



## HELPMe

Plenty of people want to work in Providence, the city has budget trouble so keeping officers is not always possible right out of the academy. Its a crap shoot, which is why some dont want to bother. 

They do see plenty of action but so does pawtucket, and central falls.


----------



## SigShooter

One major shitty aspect that I looked into is that you need a Rhode Island Driver's 6 months before the academy to get in. Now you need a residence in Rhode Island to get a Rhode Island ID. Thats how I looked at it so anyone trying to head out there from MA like myself is going to have a hell of a hard time paying rent and utilities while getting paid $7 and change per hour. Anyone that may know a way around this please share until then it's Fed or MA police work for me.


----------



## GD

Nbnate311 said:


> One major shitty aspect that I looked into is that you need a Rhode Island Driver's 6 months before the academy to get in.


You may want to look into that a lot deeper!!! You need a RI Driver's license because the application is geared toward Rhode Islanders. However, usually having a license satisfies the requirement!!


----------



## SigShooter

GD thanks for the kick in the ass. I have spoke to a few people in the past and they said that they remembered when you needed to live in Providence to become an officer there. I just called the HR division and they said a Mass Driver's License would be fine. They have also extended the deadline to the Nov 28th so says their website. Good Luck to all who apply.


----------



## HELPMe

I am assuming they just mean general reputable references. If you dont know anyone from RI then dont make stuff up. I would just attach a separate sheet with your MA references. 

Good luck.


----------



## MVS

Didn't they have a class a couple years ago and just prior to graduation the said sorry but we only have a budget for X amount of Officers?? 

You're right, "if you want it bad enough.." but what if you end up one of those jobless after graduation with an increased load of debt? Rough either way.


----------



## GD

Nbnate311 said:


> GD thanks for the kick in the ass. I have spoke to a few people in the past and they said that they remembered when you needed to live in Providence to become an officer there. I just called the HR division and they said a Mass Driver's License would be fine. They have also extended the deadline to the Nov 28th so says their website. Good Luck to all who apply.


No problem, just don't want you to pass any opportunity if you truly want to be a police officer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7costanza

That must suck big time.....


----------



## Foxy85

Instead of praying and hoping to get into the academy, then praying and hoping they actually hire you on after the academy....

Why not just get sponsored to the FT academy in MA...Most of the recruits nowadays don't have jobs lined up....they just gain sponsorship and voila....they're in.

At least with a FT ma acad. you're better off and don't have to relocate....plus you can still attempt to work nights while in the academy. PLUS they have that shortened academy now.


----------



## MA 50/50

I was thinking about applying to the Providence police department. I am from MA and was wondering how many spots is Providence looking to fill up. Foxy85 how do you get sponsored to the FT academy and is there a list or just one academy? I am fairly new here and I have been reading posts in all sections trying to retain everything but I am unsure of how to get sponsorships like your post above me states. I would rather not commute back and forth to Providence since it would be approximately 45 minutes, I would rather stay in MA.


----------



## HELPMe

Foxy85 said:


> Instead of praying and hoping to get into the academy, then praying and hoping they actually hire you on after the academy....
> 
> Why not just get sponsored to the FT academy in MA...Most of the recruits nowadays don't have jobs lined up....they just gain sponsorship and voila....they're in.
> 
> At least with a FT ma acad. you're better off and don't have to relocate....plus you can still attempt to work nights while in the academy. PLUS they have that shortened academy now.


I don't know too many agencies that will arbitrarily sponsor applicants/officers to the MA Full Time. Unless, your already have a conditional offer of employment by that agency.

MA50/50 read the whole thread. PPD hires annually, they are never at full strength due to attrition and budget problems. Most academy classes run between 35-50 candidates. If you want to apply, then apply PPD is a great agency to work for.
To attend the MA Full Time Academy, you need to be sponsored by an agency ie. Police Department. It is very difficult to get sponsored and you cannot self sponsor anymore. Its not an easy task. I know people that have been trying 6 years to get sponsored after working part time for a municipal department and it still has yet to happen.


----------



## MA 50/50

HELPMe said:


> I don't know too many agencies that will arbitrarily sponsor applicants/officers to the MA Full Time. Unless, your already have a conditional offer of employment by that agency.
> 
> MA50/50 read the whole thread. PPD hires annually, they are never at full strength due to attrition and budget problems. Most academy classes run between 35-50 candidates. If you want to apply, then apply PPD is a great agency to work for.
> To attend the MA Full Time Academy, you need to be sponsored by an agency ie. Police Department. It is very difficult to get sponsored and you cannot self sponsor anymore. Its not an easy task. I know people that have been trying 6 years to get sponsored after working part time for a municipal department and it still has yet to happen.


Thanks for the information, I appreciate your help.


----------



## csauce777

Foxy85 said:


> PLUS they have that shortened academy now.


The current LECP academy graduates this week. FYI...its only 17 weeks, but they go several weeks at 16 hours a day, so it's not a whole lot shorter as far as training hours go. Good luck working at night with those hours.


----------



## Flex1510

anyone going to the optional physical fitness session on the 6th? i am wondering if it is worth it, seeings how they already explain what they are looking for on the video on their website.


----------



## MA 50/50

I was thinking about it but like you said the video does clarify what you need to do. I was also wondering what do you wear to this fitness session? Do you come in ready to work out or dress business casual with a bag packed with work out clothes?


----------



## MrTom

I am going. Tomorrow. Going to be wearing sweatpants and a hooded sweatshirt. I will be ready to do battle. I didn't expect anything out of it. But I see they extended the app. date. Which to me means they need guys. Either they got a boat load of lunatics applying, or not enough did. I am worried about making that run Never been a poster child for fitness. 

Either way I want this and no matter how regodamndiculous I look tomorrow or at a PT test, I tried my best. So who is going? Good luck to everyone btw!


----------



## MrTom

I posted here before but it isn't showing for me. Either way, i have more info. I called the PD, I said "I along with a few other gentlemen attending the Fitness Prep tomorrow have a question, should we show up wearing gym clothing, being ready to work out? Or casual attire?"

I got "You can if you want"
I laughed and asked more clearly. She said I could wear what ever. Some go to watch, some participate. I said thanks and hung up. There you go guys. good luck!


----------



## HELPMe

I believe they use the cooper standards. Its not the same as the MA civil service "PT" test. Good luck.


----------



## MrTom

wow, way more applicants than I thought. Some seemed very qualified. Some military there. They should have no issue getting some guys.


----------



## SigShooter

Anyone find those 38 situps in one minute w/ your butt 1ft away from your heels a lil difficult for a taller guy? Hell I could do situps all day but that 1ft limitation is kickin my ass...


----------



## Flex1510

i feel your pain....literally lol. i am over 6 ft and i also found the sit ups a little difficult.


----------



## redsox03

Did they have the PT test yet? If so they never sent me anything.


----------



## ride1620

yes


----------



## GGOMEZ

I believe they had the physical not that long ago. I remember a friend of mine telling me that he had taken it. I know they're going to be having another one in the near future.


----------



## jyanis

Are they going to hire just to lay folks off? Or are they the only PD who plans on not taking a hit in these times? Maybe it's just Gov. Patrick? Hmmmmmm......


----------



## d02461

Gov. Patrick.........Providence is in the state of Rhode Island they have their own Gov.


----------



## emerlad

RI budgets are in the toilet worse than here, not just a Patrick thing.


----------



## PBiddy35

Anyone else here take the written test a couple weeks ago? I'm sure there are some "budgetary snags" going on with hiring but I imagine they'd still provide us with test results. IO Solutions is usually very quick with the scores.


----------



## doucenation

I also just took the test and I am still waiting on the results. They never mentioned how long the process should take.


----------



## GGOMEZ

PBIDDY, which test, for providence police? I've taken the Rochester Police Department one. No one appears to be hiring though. Any of you guys taking the Mass, State Police/ Police test coming in April?


----------



## GD

They pass this pension reform, approx. 70 police officers will retire!!! Standby!!! Along with half the State of RI.:-({|=


----------



## PBiddy35

Looks like a no-brainer that there will be a hiring freeze into 2010. Wooooo.
*Providence police, firefighters unions offer $5 million in contract concessions*

*01:00 AM EST on Friday, January 30, 2009

*
*By Philip Marcelo

Journal Staff Writer*

PROVIDENCE - The police and firefighters unions have offered the city contract concessions totaling nearly $5 million to head off a projected shortfall in the city's current budget, union officials said yesterday. 
Following a private meeting with Mayor David N. Cicilline, the executive board of the Providence Fraternal Order of Police proposed a hiring freeze for the remainder of the fiscal year, which ends in June, and extending into 2010. That would result in savings of at least $1 million, according to the union. 
The police union, which represents 475 officers, is also willing to forgo a clothing allowance payment in 2010 and would agree to a new contract that does not call for retroactive pay. 
The union's contract expired on June 30, 2007, and typically, any new contract negotiated would include compensation for the time lapse between contracts, according to union president Kenneth M. Cohen. 
In a separate meeting, the city firefighters union, which has approximately 450 members, offered Cicilline a $3-million concession package that includes the forfeiture of one vacation week this year by each firefighter and the delayed payment of years of disputed wages should the union win a pending arbitration likely to be settled by June 30, according to president Paul Doughty of Local 799 of the International Association of Firefighters. 
The two union announcements follow a similar one issued by Local 1033 of the Laborers' International Union of North America, representing 1,900 city workers, last week. 
Local 1033 is offering a package of concessions and proposing policy changes that it says would save the city nearly $3.5 million over the next year and a half. 
The union is calling for an 18-month wage freeze, the deferral of two worker's compensation days, the consolidation of certain services in the city and school departments and the laying off of temporary, nonunion workers. 
Providence is facing a potential $15-million reduction in state aid in its $641-million city budget for the current fiscal year, which ends June 30. 
Cicilline has been meeting individually with representatives from the city's major unions to seek concession in anticipation of major budget reductions this year and next. The mayor, through a spokesperson, declined to comment on the negotiations. [email protected]


----------



## doucenation

I just got back my test results for the Providence PD test. All it said was that I passed and that someone would be contacting me to set up an oral interview and to begin the backround. I hope this hiring freeze talk is just a rumor.....


----------



## PBiddy35

Thanks DOUCE! Some good news. Maybe the plan is to at least complete the process to establish a list in case. Standy by....


----------



## Deuce

PBiddy35 said:


> Thanks *DOUCE*! quote]
> 
> Although you misspelled my name, I do appreciate the effort. However my ego is not so big that I think I need a nation named in my honor..
> 
> Then again....


----------



## PBiddy35

Deuce said:


> PBiddy35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *DOUCE*! quote]
> 
> Although you misspelled my name, I do appreciate the effort. However my ego is not so big that I think I need a nation named in my honor..
> 
> Then again....
> 
> 
> 
> Haha anytime. You know you've "made it" when you're getting thanked in random threads you haven't made a post it. KING OF MASSCOPS. We should have an election thread to select a president of the site.
Click to expand...


----------



## salvegrad

so has anyone heard of anything when it comes to this process?


----------



## 94c

salvegrad said:


> so has anyone heard of anything when it comes to this process?


I think they were kidding about electing a King of MassCops. But then again, you never know.


----------



## Deuce

94c said:


> I think they were kidding about electing a King of MassCops. But then again, you never know.


Damn.... Can I at least keep the crown?


----------



## Deuce

mikemac64 said:


> Deuce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he leave out an "h"? :jump::jumpcouldn't resist)
> 
> 
> 
> Ya and the bag.. What the hell???
Click to expand...


----------



## HELPMe

A co-worker of mine is in the background stage. Uknown if they will hire due to the budget.


----------



## shonjon83

is there another hiring this year?


----------



## HELPMe

Last I heard, Providence is in a hiring freeze until 2010. The Governor is putting the screws to the unions. There is a strong possibility that they may put a class together from the latest test. However, I dont know. Read the PROJO.


----------



## MajorRawls

*Providence police hiring put on hold

* *01:00 AM EDT on Thursday, April 16, 2009

* *By Gregory Smith

Journal Staff Writer* PROVIDENCE - For nearly a year, city officials have been planning the 66th police training academy, intent on keeping up the size of the police force as the crime rate increased.
But the city's fiscal crisis has overwhelmed that plan, and the academy has been put off indefinitely. Police Chief Dean M. Esserman is now jumping into President Obama's $4-billion stimulus sweepstakes for law enforcement, eager to win a grant to hire the novice officers who would graduate.
The Police Department had made a special effort to recruit members of minority groups for the academy, trying to ensure that its ranks would better reflect Providence's predominant population of racial and ethnic minorities. And Mayor David N. Cicilline arranged passage of a law to indirectly give minority group members a preference in hiring.
In mid-October, the city announced recruitment for an academy, advertised in foreign-language publications and urged the leaders of minority groups to persuade candidates to come forward. Applications from 1,264 candidates poured in during a six-week enlistment period, and the department winnowed the number to 299 after conducting written aptitude and physical tests.
That is where the process stopped, as the department waited for the City Council and the mayor to enact an ordinance granting city residents preference in hiring. Cicilline announced the proposed preference in January and acknowledged that, given the city's demographic complexion, the initiative would be expected to advance more minority candidates in the competition.
The preference was adopted last month, but then the academy was quietly called off.
"The academy that we had planned for &#8230; April has been postponed indefinitely due to the financial problems that the city is facing right now," said Deputy Police Chief Paul J. Kennedy.
Esserman and his commanders for years have used the expression "cops count" to drive home a point that the number of officers wisely deployed can decrease the incidence of crime. The force now stands at 482, or 7 fewer than authorized in the original city budget for fiscal 2009. That complement may dwindle without an academy to graduate the planned 20 to 30 officers to compensate for attrition due to retirement and other reasons.
Crime last year surged by 12 percent, and violent crime by 19 percent - although a change in the way records are kept skewed the rate upward. In the first quarter of 2009, however, the rate of crime declined by 17 percent compared with the same quarter a year earlier. Violent crime went up again, by 4 percent.
"The grim reality is that as the economy worsens, crime tends to rise and you need more police, not fewer," said Maj. Stephen M. Melaragno, police director of administration.
Cicilline declared that public safety remains his number-one priority and that he will do everything he can to maintain the size of the force. The pace of retirements, he said, has slowed of late.
The mayor has a $16.1-million operating budget deficit for the fiscal year that ends June 30. All departments, including the police, were ordered to draw up options for spending reductions of 5 percent or 10 percent, with either option to be invoked within the fiscal year depending on the severity of the crisis.
Esserman has acknowledged that he intends to apply for aid under the Department of Justice COPS program - Community-Oriented Policing Services - to have the money necessary to hire officers. Only if he wins a grant would it then make sense to hold an academy.
"That's our plan," he said. "&#8230;That's what we're working towards."
The cost of operating the academy and the likely cost of hiring the officers were not immediately available Wednesday. Providence police recruits are paid minimum wage while they attend the four-month academy and an entry-level officer is paid an annual salary of $47,272 plus fringe benefits. 
If Esserman lands money from the COPS program it would be a reward of sorts for the time and effort that he and Cicilline have invested in the Obama administration. The chief and the Democratic mayor have been among those who successfully lobbied the administration and Congress for more aid for cities, and law enforcement in particular.
COPS has swelled to $1 billion, thanks to an infusion of money from the economic stimulus law known as the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009. Police departments may apply for money on a competitive basis under a COPS category called CHIRP - COPS Hiring Recovery Program - that would cover the cost of hiring police officers at entry-level pay and benefits for three years. After three years, departments would be obliged to keep the officers on the payroll.
If Esserman gets the money to hire academy graduates, the department intends to proceed with the screening of its current crop of 299 recruits rather than restart the recruitment process from the beginning.
Over the years, the selection of recruits repeatedly has been hampered by litigation as people pressed claims that they were treated unfairly. Cicilline said initially that the Providence residency preference would be retroactively applied to the current crop although only insiders would have known about the planned preference before it was announced.
To avoid possible litigation, Kennedy said the department has since decided that it will not apply the preference to the current recruits.

Providence police hiring put on hold | Providence | projo.com | The Providence Journal


----------



## shonjon83

Thank you, is there luck anywhere in the northeast right now. i know places in the south are definitely hiring but idk..


----------



## blue1stand9

so now that providence got that cops grant, any chance for an academy?


----------



## HELPMe

More then likely yes, but who knows how big the class will be. Providence is a tough city to get on.


----------



## blue1stand9

I would guess 20 cadets for providence if they do have an academy. They have money for 13 right away. Then I will guess the others will be hired when openings appear. Well, hope we hear something from then sooner than later.


----------



## ride1620

Supposily they already have the 25 recruits to go to the new class, Providence politics at its best.


----------



## GD

ride1620 said:


> Supposily they already have the 25 recruits to go to the new class, Providence politics at its best.


There is a spelling portion to the test, so I want to help you, Supposedly is spelled like this not like "Supposily!!" Just an FYI.:smile:


----------



## ride1620

GD said:


> There is a spelling portion to the test, so I want to help you, Supposedly is spelled like this not like "Supposily!!" Just an FYI.:smile:


Thanks spell check


----------



## blue1stand9

Already chosen huh...I have spoken with several of the officers and I was told that they are going to be informing all of the remaining applicants that the process was going to begin again.

Where did you hear 25 we already chosen?


----------



## GD

blue1stand9 said:


> Already chosen huh...........Where did you hear 25 were already chosen?


I am sure probably a *secret source, high up the chain of command.:t:*


----------



## ride1620

A couple guys on the job said that they already had the guys, also Cianci was on the radio talking about how they already picked the 25 and "someone's" son was real low on the list and got hired. It could just be hearsay.


----------



## midwatch

GD said:


> I am sure probably a *secret source, high up the chain of command.:t:*


I wonder if thats the same secret source thats always providing good info on the 80th RTT???


----------



## blue1stand9

Here's a question. During the background investigation, is it mandatory for them to contact and interview an applicants current employer. That applicant is fairly sure that if his current employer is contacted about this, that he thinks he may be out of a job in the future.

How is that dealt with, if anyone has any clue? Not that doing the process in secret is adviseable, just a hypothetical question.


----------



## JF5

Todays paper (4 Sep 09) States that Rhode Island is laying off 1000 state employees...


----------



## GD

JF5 said:


> Todays paper (4 Sep 09) States that Rhode Island is laying off 1000 state employees...


Governor Moron is playing lets scare everyone and blame the unions. He should resign!!! Deval and him can sail off into the sunset to Florida.:BNANA:


----------



## MajorRawls

http://www.projo.com/ri/providence/content/Providence_Academy_09-06-09_0BFJK08_v38.36f6f1d.html
*Money freed up for Providence police academy

**

*


----------



## PBiddy35

That article was very informative and transparent. Is anyone scheduled for Oral Examination?


----------



## niteowl1970

Deuce said:


> If ya want it bad enough..


Damn right !!!!


----------



## blue1stand9

Anyone still in the process. Hoping to hear back from the interview. Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## ride1620

Did you get a call about being able to speak another language? And did you receive a reminder about sending in info about military time, college or language?


----------



## blue1stand9

I got a phone call asking me if I spoke another language. In addition, about 1 week after that (Last Friday), I received a letter with the instruction to forward proof of a college degree, military service, or speaking another language.

Today is the last day to get them that info and then they are finalizing the list. So I am confident we will have a phone call by next Friday to let us know if they are starting backgrounds for whomever. I am guess top 60 - 100 candidates will be placed on a list in order of point and hired in that order.

I have a friend on the job in providence who claims that this academy and the next one (whenever they have one) will hire off that list as well. So if someone is not in this academy the list supposedly remains active for the next academy as well. Reassuring. 

Hope to hear soon. You hear anything more or different than I have?


----------



## HELPMe

If your a RI resident you will get preference over an out of state applicant. So all the mass applicants dont jump ship yet until you get a conditional offer of employment.


----------



## blue1stand9

Actually, I don't think RI residents get any preference.

Not yet anyway. I read an article about giving Providence Residents preference, however, that is not going to go into effect until the next tests are given for a future academy.

I believe the ordinance was passed in Providence but it is not being used in this test due to the fact that it wasn't passed until after the testing had begun. They aren't going to apply the preference in this process due to possible litigation.

Where did you hear RI residents get preference from? You may know better than me.


----------



## GD

blue1stand9 said:


> I have a friend on the job in providence who claims that this academy and the next one (whenever they have one) will hire off that list as well.


It may be true, however the police department hears the same rumors you hear. With that said, unless the head instructor or Colonel Badge of America(Providence Colonel) tells you that, then don't listen to rumors with too much confidence. Sit tight and pray to whatever god you pray to.:beat:


----------



## gm7988

I know this is an old thread but I figured I'd just resurrect this rather than start a whole new one. I just have a question to anyone who might know if PPD announces when they're going to hire? If you go to their site it just offers an application but doesn't mention anything about an open hiring.

Thanks to any and all help.


----------



## cc3915

A phone call to Human Resources or Personnel would probably answer all your questions.


----------

